# adria coral 660 new owner with a couple of questions



## adriacoral (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi all

We have just bought the above motor home, which is a 2008 model, and in lovely condition.

Just a little about me, as it will help to explaine some of my questions that will likely come your way, lol.

I'm blind, so I can't read the manuals that came with the van, and my Wife isn't one for reading manuals.

I won't pester the group for answers, but please bare with me if I ask something that is obvious to others.

I've found an Adria spares supplyer, ads we need a couple of bits that wre either missing, or broken.

Could anyone tell me what the unit is that is under the cab passenger seat. Its contained in a plastic cover, and attached to the floor, though it is removeable.

I've found the leisure battery under the rear facing passenger seat, but there is something else inside there as well, any ideas?

From left to right, could someone tell me what the rocker switches do, the ones situated above the habitation door.


Also, in the same area, there are a couple of larger round button, on the left edge of the hob, another round button there which is for the electric step, a three pin plug, but I don't know what the two buttons are for.

That's it for now, any help appreciated.

terry


We have just bought the above motor home, which is a 2008 model, and in lovely condition.

Just a little about me, as it will help to explaine some of my questions that will likely come your way, lol.

I'm blind, so I can't read the manuals that came with the van, and my Wife isn't one for reading manuals.

I won't pester the group for answers, but please bare with me if I ask something that is obvious to others.

I've found an Adria spares supplyer, ads we need a couple of bits that wre either missing, or broken.

Could anyone tell me what the unit is that is under the cab passenger seat. Its contained in a plastic cover, and attached to the floor, though it is removeable.

I've found the leisure battery under the rear facing passenger seat, but there is something else inside there as well, any ideas?

From left to right, could someone tell me what the rocker switches do, the ones situated above the habitation door.


Also, in the same area, there are a couple of larger round button, on the left edge of the hob, another round button there which is for the electric step, a three pin plug, but I don't know what the two buttons are for.

That's it for now, any help appreciated.

terry
terrycooper 
terrycooper


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

"Could anyone tell me what the unit is that is under the cab passenger seat. Its contained in a plastic cover, and attached to the floor, though it is removeable." 

The jack and wheel brace plus the towing eye which has to be screwed into the hole behind the bumper if you need towing. The hole is behind a small cover in the bumper, best to check it is clean and the eye will screw into it before you need it.


----------



## adriacoral (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi 

Thanks for that. I feel a bit stupid now, as I just opend up the plastic box, and sure enough, the jack!

Terry


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Terry if its anything like my Coral the seat that contains the leisure battery also fitted with the shuldt electro block which in laymans terms is the electrical control unit which controls all the 12/240v interface and appliances within your van, did you not get any ops manuals with the vehicle.

M


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Please do not feel daft about asking questions, most of us have started in that manner and we would all much rather give you some help so that you can really enjoy the vehicle to the maximum.

The only "silly" question is the one that you don't ask.......

many of us spend a lot of time on here simply because we enjoy being in a position to possibly help others enjoy their MH. I started with a simple question and was given excellent answers in minutes that sorted it rapidly - so I owe the people that answered me thanks for their efforts and I am pleased to be able to offer any advice that I can if someone has asked.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Which speech to text program do you use, a friend is looking to go down that route.


----------



## adriacoral (Jan 27, 2014)

*speech to text*

Hi

I use jaws for windows. However, it's competitor, window eyes, has just become free of charge if you already have office 2010 installed on your pc, just google it and you'll find the link for it.

Hope that helps.

Trrry


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome Terry.
I have enough trouble working out what the switches do in my van, even though I can see what they do and this is not being patronising.
My guess as I do not have an Adria, are that the switches above the door will be light switches, including an external light.
Of the two larger round controls to the left of the hob. These I assume to be the gas control for heating and the electric hot water control.
These two Truma controls are those I referred to earlier, where several people still cannot work out how they operate, for the symbols shown are far from explicit.
The gas control has a rotating central knob for the heating thermostat... clockwise is cold and anti-clockwise is hotter. The outer ring set pointing to the right is in the off position. Hot water or very hot water is one or two clicks anti-clockwise. Van heating is clockwise, again one or two clicks. Do not expect the heat to respond for up to five minutes.
I am afraid that it has a failure device that shows a red light, or a yellow light if heating up which turns to green when heat is reached but indicates the unit is turned on. If the red light shows, turn everything off and start again, it usually means the gas has not come through yet. I usually turn on a cooker ring to check that I have gas.
The other control is for the electric heating which can support the gas or be used to just heat the water; the positions are more or less the same as the gas, except some hook-ups may not permit the maximum power which is two clicks anti-clockwise.
I do hope after all that I am explaining the correct controls but if not, someone will soon sort me out.


----------



## adriacoral (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re controls on left side of hobq*

Hi

Thanks for that. Those two controls you describe, they are for the boiler, though they are situated on the left hand side of our wardrobe. That said, thank you for the description of how they work.

I'll figure the other two out at some point.

Terry


----------

